# TWiT -- Tech Podcasts/Netcasts



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Netcasts you love from people you trust.*

TWiT (This Week in Tech) is a network of 16 podcasts started by Leo Laporte. There are now 16 podcasts covering a wide variety of subjects, from Windows to Visual Effects and from Gadgets to Macs. You can find more information on any of the following podcasts at TWiT.tv. You can subscribe to these podcasts in iTunes or through links on TWiT's website.

*This Week in Tech:* The first podcast of then all -- covers all the tech news and "wraps-up" all the other podcasts.

*Security Now:* Discussion and news about the latest security threats.

*[email protected]:* A look at popular web-related tools and websites. You can listen to it live on Talkshoe...more

*Windows Weekly:* News and discussion about Windows and all Microsoft related subjects.

*MacBreak Weekly:* News and opinions about Apple products and news.

*FLOSS Weekly:* "FLOSS all about Free Libre Open Source Software"

*Daily Giz Wiz:* Every weekday, Dick DeBartolo finds the gadget of the day.

*KFI Tech Guy:* "The complete aircheck of Leo Laporte's Las Angeles technology call-in radio show minus commercials, news, and traffic.

*MacBreak:* MacBreak video podcast. Recorded in 1080p (high definition), "because your Mac deserves the very best."

*The Laporte Report:* The Laporte Report is a compilation of Leo's appearances on other radio shows and podcasts, speeches, lectures, and any other audio that defies categorization.

*Futures in Biotech:* Discover the current and future biotech technology.

*this WEEK in MEDIA:* A look at news for things like like video and audio recording and production.

*this WEEK in LAW:* Discussion and news for technology laws.

*The iLifeZone:* Mac hardware and software recommendations.

*Inside the Black Box:* "An inside view of visual effects production techniques and tools."

*VFX: The Visual Effects Show:* The hosts "review visual effects of the latest movies while discussing the challenges and technologies of today's visual effects pipeline."


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Curious?

Why the bump when the post is already at the top?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It wasn't -- or was it? I thought it was towards the bottom/on a new page so I bumped it from my Subscribed Threads without looking at where it was in Tips/Tricks. Sorry.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Isn't this thread like......um....spamming ????*


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

No, it's just something that I thought some people would like. The podcasts/netcasts are licensed under the Creative Commons License and it's completely free.

You don't have to be so mean, I was just trying to show some people a useful resource/content.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Good content ferrija :up: I used to love watching him on "The ScreenSavers"


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for appreciating this.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Thanks for appreciating this.


:up:


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

Very good podcasts! 
Ive been listening to TWIT and Security Now since the first episodes!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I am subscribed to at least 6 of there Pod-/Net-casts.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

WW is rather new. Thats all I listen too.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*At TWiT's VOX Blog:
*
[WEBQUOTE="http://twit.vox.com/library/posts/tags/twit/"]TechGuy.org forum member "ferrija1" describes the TWiT podcasts/netcasts.[/WEBQUOTE]

  :up: And they spelled my name right.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations! :up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

smooth said:


> Congratulations! :up:


  It's in a long list of items, though only 14th down. 

Mike should be paying for all the publicity I'm giving TSG.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Still good to see you on the list :up: 

Hmmmm.....I'd check with Mike


----------

